# Two Small Scratches



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Have two small scratches in different locations on my car, was wondering if you could point me in the direction of an easy to use product that will take them off or at least dull them.

Also any quick hints on how to apply/remove as well would be cool !

Thanks in advance, here's the photos;



















Thanks
DM


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

If you can’t feel them with your fingernail they should come out with a DA or try AG SRP
If you don’t have a DA give your location and someone on here may be able to help


----------



## DangerMouseUK (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey m8

No DA, but will try some AG SRP first and see how that goes I guess.

Can't feel the second one but can feel the right hand part of the first one so thats not a good sign!

Oh well will give it a crack and see what happens. Thanks !


----------

